# WARNING: GRAPHIC Photos. Meth user cuts self open and removes own organs......



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

This guy actually lived I guess............ CRAZY.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Why bother saving him? He's just doing society a favor.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe he is Japanese and he was doing the right thing........ *OVER!*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nothing like lighter fluid and a Zippo...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

hahahhaaaa.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

He looks fine to me.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

omg!:shock:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

does *spilling yout guts* qualify as a confession?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OMFG.. What a horrifyingly grotesque image.
I can't belive he lived through that. What a waste of medical services though.
Save it for folks that don't willingly through their lives away.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*hmmmm, I suddenly have a hankering for some grilled sausage. mmm-mmmm-good*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

had this one guy get jumped in the yard , stabbed 47 times ( or some such number )

his guts were laying on top of him and stayed that way for weeks because of inflammation.

then his bowels which were perforated as well , kept leaking into the rest of his intestines creating a massive staff infection..

skin grafts from his thighs were used to close him up , but because his abdominal muscles had contracted to the side , he always had to wear a crossest to keep his intestines in place

the state of Mass. paid a one and a half million dollars to keep a convicted murderer, doing a life sentence alive for an extra couple of years.

my guess is more tax dollars will be spent to keep this genius alive as well


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *hmmmm, I suddenly have a hankering for some grilled sausage. mmm-mmmm-good*


A nice juicy hamburger... on the rare side of medium-rare... yum!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *hmmmm, I suddenly have a hankering for some grilled sausage. mmm-mmmm-good*


:L:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

It takes a lot of guts for a man to show what he's made of on the inside!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Nothing but a flesh wound....


----------



## rdmj72 (Sep 5, 2004)

Wow, after reading all this I am glad I'm not the only sick f'ck on here!!LOL


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Gave me the urge to jump rope..


----------



## Hawgcop15 (Mar 1, 2007)

All he needs now is a nice bottle of chianti and some fava beans. 
</IMG>


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Did anyone else notice the officer did not have gloves on in the first pic?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

mmmm I had Bratwurst for supper while browsing the pics.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Soups on


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That guy abs are cut!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

jackass


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

The sad thing is this shit is coming here. It is one bad ass drug, lots of lives are going to be ruined. These dope heads only care about their high they don't give a dam about their kids, or anybody else. Meth has left a path of destruction across the US even in small town America.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah it is sad


----------



## TPRSERG (Apr 4, 2004)

Sniper said:


>


That's nothing a band-aid from the medical kit can't take care of.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

rdmj72 said:


> Wow, after reading all this I am glad I'm not the only sick f'ck on here!!LOL


:dito: The guy just cant keep himself together.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

This misguided individual was just pouring his heart out. He should have called Delilah.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, brings back memories of the old Italian neighborhood I grew up in, with all the butcher shops around


----------

